# planning my oz trip



## Christine (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, 
I am Christine and I am looking for someone who want to do working holidays with me in OKTOBER 2011. 
I am planning to travel around for 4 month.
greets, Christine


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You'll seea few people have posted not too long ago Christine but not sure on their travel dates and no need to be concerned too much about finding people to travel with once you arrive.
Head to a backpackers hostel in the city you are arriving in and if you are planning on working, have a look at Harvest Trail - Harvest jobs - Australian JobSearch to get an idea of where work is at different times, north of Brisbane being a possibility for then.
Either in hostels or doing some seasonal work you'll bump into plenty of people with similar ideas and when travelling, just check out hostel notice boiards for you'll often find notes from people looking for a buddy.


----------

